# Panel hanging?????



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have four panels that I am going to hang across the ceiling wall corners

My plan was to attach 'D' ring hangers at the corners, attach heavy duty hanger wire across the 2' width and secure the panels to an Eye bolt anchored in the wall with bungee cords

It failed miserably! I, now have to install individual hangers for all for corners of each panel

I just thought I share my folly to save anyone else from trying this type of installation and maybe get some advice as to the easiest way to proceed

Any thoughts are most appreciated!!


----------

